# TuxMat



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

looks....**** good...mind if i ask how much that ran you? Absolutely love what they did to the dead pedal...


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

They were $199.00 (Canadian funds) which I feel is a good price because I paid $160 for the WT 7 months ago and that was just for the front.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Never heard of this product before. Looks really good. Where are they made?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tomko said:


> Never heard of this product before. Looks really good. Where are they made?


They apparently were designed in Canada but built in China. https://www.tuxmat.ca/

I am really surprised on how well they fit and it makes the interior of my Cruze look more luxurious (the 2 pictures I took do not do them justice)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

They sell the Gen2 full set for $195US through Amazon.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

These are what I meant! The weathertech needs to extend further under the seats. Thanks to your post, I'm selling my weathertech and carpet mats, and getting these bad boys. Thanks!


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a new 2018 Hatch and need Mats. TuxMat our Husky? Anyone compared both of these? I also plan to get the mat for the hatch area too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gen I set on Amazon


----------

